# Do I have colon cancer?



## dothackzero (Nov 29, 2008)

Could you pray for me to stop worrying so much and just be able to trust God?This is what I'm worried about...Do I have colon cancer?I'm going to a doctor about this, so don't even tell me that. I just want to know what YOU think, hopefully it'll ease my nerves untill I get to the doctors on the dec 11th.Over the past two months, I've had a range of different bowel movements. Some have been fat and roundish; others have been thin and flat. Would I be seeing that range if you had colon cancer. So is it a problem if I went from not being able to #### for a day, to have something like but not really direria?I normally #### at once a day...Abdominal distension: Nope Abdominal pain: Nope Unexplained, persistent nausea or vomiting: Nope Unexplained weight loss: Nope Change in frequency or character of stool (bowel movements): nope Small-caliber (narrow) or ribbon-like stools: I dont' think so? Sensation of incomplete evacuation after a bowel movement: Nope Rectal pain: Nope Age. About 90 percent of people diagnosed with colon cancer are older than 50: I'm 20. A personal history of colorectal cancer or polyps: Not that I know of. Inflammatory intestinal conditions: Nope Inherited disorders that affect the colon: I might have hemmorides, thouh it usually doesn't cause a problem for me. Basiclly it's not active most of the time. Family history of colon cancer and colon polyps: Only my grandma, nobody else even polyps. My parents who are over 50 both got colonoscapes, neither one of them had any polyps. Diet. Colon cancer and rectal cancer may be associated with a diet low in fiber and high in fat and calories: Probably A sedentary lifestyle: Yeah, but do try to get at least a little bit of exercise each day. Diabetes: Nope Obesity: I'm only 135 pounds Smoking. I don't smoke Alcohol: I don't drink Growth hormone disorder: I don't think so. Radiation therapy for cancer: I've never had cancer or anyone in my family except for my granda who was a smoker. Diet:I usually drink a lot of water and nothing else, the only other thing I really drink from the iced tea from mc donald's and that's only when I'm working there.I usally have eggs for breakfest.I have peanutbutter and jelly crackers almost everyday.I usually eat materaerlla cheese when I feel like it.Almonds, bananas, doritoes and carrots are a common snack for me.I usually have stuff like spegetti, chicken, tacoes, stuff like that for supper.I also really like blueberries, blackberriers, raspberries, grapes, cherres, strawberries, starfruit. But I dont' get them anywhere near as much as I want them. About 2-3 times a week, and even then I don't get every thing from that list.I usally also have freanch bread.I also have Beef, Rice, Corn, and gravy on top of each other once - twice a week. I usually have Taco Bell once a week: I get about 5 tacoesI usually have Little Ceaser's once a week: I usually of have 3-4 pieces of their square hot and ready pizza(with hopefully a good portion of the grease removed)I usually have have Mc donalds when I'm working a 6-8 hour shift(which isn't that often. I usally have 3 hanbergers and a medium fri when I do have it.)Is this true?It seems that, for me, the biggest predictor of shape is the consistency of the poop. Really soft poops (which seem to be the norm for me) HAVE to be flatter. It comes down to simple physics -- the anal sphincter is not round, it's an oval. If you pass something soft and squishy through an oval, it will take the shape of the hole through which it is passing. Thus, soft poops will be oval/flattened. Now, I've also had a flatter harder poo as well -- but they've been smaller and I've sort of put them in the same category as the little pebble-like poo we all sometimes pass.3 minutes ago - 3 days left to answer. Additional Details1 minute agooh yeah, broccilli is another food I've been geting a lot of lately.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Stool shape is pretty much determined by stool consistency.Any totally completely 100% healthy person when they have softer stools will see they aren't perfectly round or as wide as they are when they are a bit firmer.Have you talked to a doctor about the anxiety issues? Anxiety is a treatable condition.With your family history having colon cancer at 20 would make you so unusual they'd probably write you up for a medical journal.It is of all possible explanations for your stool shape the least likely one. The doctor that made up that stool shape means colon cancer did just that. Made it up. He had no data, it just kinda made sense to him. No one bothers to challenge it most of the time so that medical myth gets told by a lot of people as if it were a fact.If your stool is a bit soft it won't be the same shape it is when it is a bit firmer. If you cannot control the anxiety talk to your doctor about that.


----------



## dothackzero (Nov 29, 2008)

"Have you talked to a doctor about the anxiety issues? Anxiety is a treatable condition."Yeah, but I'm starting to learn the meds that he's give aren't working at all. I started taking a half a dose a couple weeks ago, and I'm still not doing any worse or better than when I was on the full dose.And what's causing this part?So is it a problem if I went from not being able to #### for a day, to have something like but not really direria? I normally #### at once a day...What are the first major syemtoms I should be worried about?


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Dothackzero, first of all welcome to the site.From what you have described and like Kathleen said, you don't have the warning signs of colon cancer and so esp. at age 20 you really don't have to worry about it at all. Stool being thin or of a particular shape is a very poor predictor of colon cancer. So no worries the part that has #### there is because you have probably used a word that is felt to cause discomfort among the readers and therefore has been banned. Just change it to another word describing about the same thing, for example, use "have a BM (bowel movement)" or "go to the bathroom/restroom" are prolly the two most polite way to say it. Some other people say "poop" which is viewed by others as acceptable, too.With regard to the anxiety med issue -- is it possible to let your dr. know that it is not working so that they can try another one and see if that works better?


----------



## dothackzero (Nov 29, 2008)

Cherrie said:


> Hi Dothackzero, first of all welcome to the site.From what you have described and like Kathleen said, you don't have the warning signs of colon cancer and so esp. at age 20 you really don't have to worry about it at all. Stool being thin or of a particular shape is a very poor predictor of colon cancer. So no worries the part that has #### there is because you have probably used a word that is felt to cause discomfort among the readers and therefore has been banned. Just change it to another word describing about the same thing, for example, use "have a BM (bowel movement)" or "go to the bathroom/restroom" are prolly the two most polite way to say it. Some other people say "poop" which is viewed by others as acceptable, too.With regard to the anxiety med issue -- is it possible to let your dr. know that it is not working so that they can try another one and see if that works better?


Actually, I'm gonna see if there's another doc he can send me to for fighting my anxitity.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the site - seems most unlikely - what sort of age are you, is there a history of cancer in the family.I do sympathise - I went down this horrible path in late 2005/early 2006 - it was all anxiety spiralling into depression. I think Cherrie has made a sound point - you probably need to address the anxiety don't you - so top marks for seeking out a health professional, who, hopefully will take your seriously.Sue (Manchester, UK)


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I'll be happy to pray for you, dear. Anxiety over anything is tough and especially our health. The cancer word is used so frequently among the media. Hang in there and stay with us. You'll find wonderful info, support and friends.







Welcome!


----------



## dothackzero (Nov 29, 2008)

Is it normal to have a bump on your butthole lips. Or do you think it could just be a irritatian?


----------



## Benzibs (Nov 23, 2008)

I am only 22, and have had the same feelings as you. Infact, I also though I might have stomach cancer, even though a few symptoms did not line up. Anxiety of course allows your mind to wonder off into land you dont belong.. So to help ease my mind of all these worries, I gave up being scared of medical tests..and had an EGD and colonoscopy. Both of these came out negative for anything. The only way to release most of your anxiety is to get tested, and learn how to relax and enjoy life (hobbies, career, events.. ect ect.)


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I'd have a doctor look at the lump or bump. It is most likely a hemorrhoid.


----------



## dothackzero (Nov 29, 2008)

Enjoying life becomes so much easier if don't have friends that are busy all the time.


----------



## dothackzero (Nov 29, 2008)

Kathleen M. said:


> It is most likely a hemorrhoid.


I think your probably right. x_x


----------



## dothackzero (Nov 29, 2008)

lol, I think I'm getting a sampal of what colon cancer would feel like. Always having a pain in the butt. blood on the tolet paper, and having a feeling like I need to take a poo. But yeah, this what colon cancer would feel like if I really had it right now.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The problem is most of the time colon cancer doesn't feel like anything and the amount of blood in the stool is small enough that they find it on a stool test, not because you saw it.That is why most doctors start screening you at age 50. If there are symptoms they are so vague as to be anything, and a lot of people are asymptomatic when they find cancers with routine screening.Many IBSers have the symptoms you decided must mean colon cancer every day other than the blood on the toilet paper.Blood you see on the toilet paper is usually from an anal irritation (like a hemorrhoid or fissure). Colon cancer blood gets in the stool before the very end so is most often mixed in and like I said may be hard to see and needs to be tested for in a lab.It would be so much easier if all cancers had some very noticeable and unique symptom the moment the tumor formed. Unfortunately most cancers grow for a long time without any symptoms and even when they do start to cause symptoms they are the same things that any other disease of that organ will cause. Now you can use that to scare yourself silly or learn to accept that all humans have all sorts of aches and pains and odd things that happen from time to time and cancer is usually the least likely explanation for any given symptom.


----------



## SJ1985 (Apr 1, 2006)

Actually, dothackzero it sounds to me that what's wrong with you is... Absolutely nothing!The fact that you said "blood *on the toilet paper*" is actually good reason to relax. Cancer and other serious conditions involve blood actually in your poo. A bit of red blood when you wipe your arse is actually very very common and usually comes from little tears, like cuts, from, ironcially, wiping your arse, or from constipation. People with IBS usually have to spend a long time cleaning up afterwards and so it's not at all surprising that you would bleed.That's what I'm told anyway.I know it really sucks to have this kind of condition, one of those "on the fence" things such as IBS, the whole "yeah, you're fine, but we can't really fix it" thing causes many of us to spiral into "what if"s. The best thing is to just take your mind off of it and only worry if any symptoms occur that you've not experienced before, in which case you should just see the doctor again and once he tells you that one's fine, to relax again!Ah, I see you mentioned a "bump" - so you probably just have a bit of a hemmheroid as most people say, I doubt cancer would present itself in that way. You can get medicines to sort that out and stop the pain - you're lucky, a lot of us have no cure


----------



## moonsong (Dec 2, 2008)

Hello there,It doesn't sound to me AT ALL like you have colon cancer. I want to say I admire your honesty in being forthright about your feelings... and admitting to your fear....once it is faced and admitted to ...it loses much of its strength. Regardless of what your religion/spirituality is (or isn't) I would recommend guided meditation tapes / CD's ...I say the guided ones because sometimes our rampant concerns makes it hard to 'quiet down' and meditate without the added help of the guided ones. There are many WONDERFUL healing tapes (guided meditations from both HemiSync and BrainSync...(Just Google them) Just please... DO NOT JUDGE YOURSELF...be as kind to yourself as you are, I'll betcha!--to others! Best wishes to you... Sending you Light and Love and many smiles and a big hug,Moonsong


----------



## dothackzero (Nov 29, 2008)

Do hemmeroidsAC burst like a pimple would before they go away?


----------



## dothackzero (Nov 29, 2008)

Anyway my #### is starting to look more normal now. It was perfect yesterday, and today it was slightly on the flat side, but it still cept it's slitly rocky likly apprenrence that I know and I'm used to. and I think the hemmeroid is going away too.


----------



## Meghan_F (Dec 4, 2008)

I am 23 and recently had the same fears as you. incredible anixety over it being something other than IBS. No matter what any doc or professional told me, I still felt anxiety over it. The only thing that helped me was to get tested. Have them test for blood in your stool. Be cautious as mine came back positive but was caused by internal hemmorhoids (which in most cases you dont feel or lincomplete evacuation after BM). Sounds like hemmorhoids are most likely your issue and can cause abnormal looking stool. Also ask for a colonoscopy. The relief of anxiety after the doc says your bowel looks healthy is like nothing else!! So my advice is to get tested!


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I don't know if this has been mentioned here, or not; but just assuming it does turn out to be IBS and not cancer, there has been a large study completed earlier in the year that indicated 1000 mg of Vitamin *D3* taken daily seems to result in much lower colon (and, I believe, breast) cancer rates. Because of the angle of the sun, the further north you live, the more important this is. Also, the older you are, the more important it becomes. Which might relieve you of further worry about this. And it's cheap.Mark


----------



## dothackzero (Nov 29, 2008)

So I'm guessing having somewhat of a dirareia like thing but really is still fine?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

That would be the most likely. The reason I suggest the vitamin D3 is because I used to spend a fair amount of time worrying about my heart. (I'm old, have several of the risk factors, and smoked for 30 years.) When I found a couple of supplements to strengthen that, I stopped worrying. When I stopped having D and GERD, I stopped worrying about those. I now take D3 along with my other anti-oxidants and figure I am doing just about everything I can to head off cancer, so I no longer worry about that, either. It makes life a lot easier for me than obsessing about all of these possible future problems.Mark


----------



## dothackzero (Nov 29, 2008)

okay, so I physical today and I'm on new meds for my gad/hypocondria, and I'm gonna be a doc to take care of it too. As for colon cancer, he said that he hasn't seen anyone that's had it at my age and he basiclly said that it was probably my diet that was causing the #### changes. And I'm gonna get some #### tested. And yet, I'm still somewhat worred about it. >_<


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

Sorry - did I read that right - you are a medic or training to be one???? Hmm - well you'll be coming into contact with folk with all sorts of conditions - is this going to help - I suppose at least you'll be in the "know" - or you are going to blunder down every blind alley with every condition you see?I don't want to be a Holy Joe - but keep busy - then you'll not have time to be obsessing like this.Sue


----------



## dothackzero (Nov 29, 2008)

> Sorry - did I read that right - you are a medic or training to be one????


No you didn't. I was saying that I got physical yesterday.


----------



## dothackzero (Nov 29, 2008)

So what kinda of diet should I have to make poo look more normal. Also if they find nothing in the occult blood test, then would that be a good enough for me to know I don't have colon cancer?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

That is a good way to see if there is any bleeding going on. But I would just listen to your Doc and try not to worry about cancer at all. Go to see the other Doc and take your meds.I have no idea what your diet consists of now... so I don't know how to guide you. Just in general.. stay away from junk food, fried food or foods real high in fat or sugar. Just go for a healthier diet right now and see how that goes. Everyone is different so what one person eats and has no problem with could cause tremendous problems for another. Unfortunately with IBS it is a lot of trial and error.Glad you are getting yourself treated and hope you do begin to feel better real soon.BQ


----------



## dothackzero (Nov 29, 2008)

I've just gotten ribbon like stool that's about the size of a penceil. >_< Obvously I'm worried again.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Dotthin pencil/ribbon stool alone is a very poor predictor. I sometimes have that too. I really don't think you have colon cancer, so please don't get worried. Have you gotten a chance to talk to the dr. about the anxiety issue?


----------



## dothackzero (Nov 29, 2008)

yeah, I had a phsical a few days ago. I asked my doc about it, he asked a couple question. But for the most part he was like yeah whatever. But yeah, I getting on new anxitiy meds, and gonna be a pcycologist hopefully soon.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

Err - but you said "I'm gonna be a doc...." - well whatever - you seem to be determined to believe you have colon cancer and it doesn't seem to matter what anybody says on this thread so I do wonder why you keep posting here there HAS to come a point when you put some faith in the doctors doesn't there and if you won't listen to them - then is there any reason to believe that you'd listen to anybody here?Sue


----------



## dothackzero (Nov 29, 2008)

My doc was was pretty much like yeah, whatever when I was talking about...


----------



## dothackzero (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm curious, could haveing a lot of peanutbutter in it's self be causing the problems with my ####?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some people find high fat foods like peanut butter can be a problem.The consistency being a bit off isn't dangerous so it may not be worth spending a lot of time or effort to find the exact diet that might possibly give you a perfectly formed stool. If you need to make them better see if changing the amount of fiber or fat in the diet makes any difference. If you have IBS you may have to just deal with the fact they won't be perfect every time. Even normal people don't have perfect stools all the time and various foods can make them softer or looser than usual.


----------



## dothackzero (Nov 29, 2008)

So is blood in #### the important sysmtem when you have colon cancer?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Blood in the stool is the main symptom of colon cancer.It is NOT IN ANY WAY the only thing that causes blood in the stool, and sometimes it doesn't even do that.Heck a relative of a friend of mine first realized something was wrong when he started throwing up feces. Of course he was in the age range when people even GET colon cancer. You can be completely obstructed before you have any symptoms at all. That is why they do screenings for people over *FIFTY* that are at risk. Kids your age are not at high risk for colon cancer. You really need to let it go as it is so unlikely.Does your doctor know you are obsessing about this?


----------



## dothackzero (Nov 29, 2008)

Kathleen M. said:


> Blood in the stool is the main symptom of colon cancer.It is NOT IN ANY WAY the only thing that causes blood in the stool, and sometimes it doesn't even do that.Heck a relative of a friend of mine first realized something was wrong when he started throwing up feces. Of course he was in the age range when people even GET colon cancer. You can be completely obstructed before you have any symptoms at all. That is why they do screenings for people over *FIFTY* that are at risk. Kids your age are not at high risk for colon cancer. You really need to let it go as it is so unlikely.Does your doctor know you are obsessing about this?


I'm gonna let her know next week on thursday. Since that's when I'll finally start getting the help I need.http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=96241


----------



## dothackzero (Nov 29, 2008)

Kathleen M. said:


> Blood in the stool is the main symptom of colon cancer.It is NOT IN ANY WAY the only thing that causes blood in the stool, and sometimes it doesn't even do that.Heck a relative of a friend of mine first realized something was wrong when he started throwing up feces. Of course he was in the age range when people even GET colon cancer. You can be completely obstructed before you have any symptoms at all. That is why they do screenings for people over *FIFTY* that are at risk. Kids your age are not at high risk for colon cancer. You really need to let it go as it is so unlikely.Does your doctor know you are obsessing about this?


I know, maybe this would help. Could you down a list of reason why think I don't have colon cancer?


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Oh come on that is NOT Kath's job - you have asked enough questions and now you are getting professional help - I think you've had enough input from this site for the moment don't you.Sue


----------



## Dann (Dec 12, 2008)

Ouch, In certain stressful situations we have all reached out when we are at are wits end. I know I have to this board and my family and friends and in tears..if you knew me you would freak out to know that..lol We are all desperate for answers and sometimes need to hear something positive from someone with some of the same experiences, on that note we are here to support one another and that's what makes this place so great. A doctor told me all the pain I felt was in my head, he basically told me in a very angry tone and extremely frankly, later on I was having my gallbladder out and having an upper GI because I have a hiatal hernia on top of everything...all in my head? Yeah right.My point is that the guessing game never works and I don't care if it's a doctor. Wow, I think I just wrote a book.. ANYways dothackzero it really does not sound like cancer but if need be have a colonoscopy. As much as people will try to reassure you it sounds like you need to have a definite answer.Be well. If this message makes no sense it may be because I am extremely tired.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Dann - some of these responses to DHZ may sound a mite short on sympathy - but many of us here have been OVER and OVER the same ground - thats all.Sue


----------



## baz22p (Dec 1, 2008)

Dann, I wish to back-up Sue, and everyone else that has given advice on this thread. It is NOT that we are lacking in the 'support' department, but there is a limit on what advice we can give - we are NOT doctors, nd so we do NOT want to give false information in any thread. Also, please note, that nO doctor is clever enough to give an accurate diagnosis over the internet and without examining someone - it is pretty much the same as going to see your dortor and they do not examine you or talk to you. We are NOT devoid of sympathy or empathy, and our responses are guaged on our own experiences or the common sense of dealing with any specific issue. If we have exhausted what we believe to be useful and helpful advice, then all we can do is give our opinion that it is time for a medical expert (doctor) to take over. It may be argued that, if we are not in a position to diagnose, how can we judge obsessive behavior? Quite simply, when the same/similar question(s) is/are asked over and over again _after_ we have done our best, and our limitations have been reached, then we feel able to say this. True, it is only help and advice, anh the choice to heed it is very much down to the individual, but if they chose not to the question becomes "why are they posting here?".I hope this goes some way to reasonably explain the position.Baz


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

This thread has gone on long enough.


----------

